# The Dual mandate golden handshake



## Elcato (22 Feb 2003)

Who has given the government permission to hand out a golden handshake to TD/Senators also councillers who have to retire due to the this bill being brought in. I find it disgraceful that they can just go ahead and do so with taxpayers money without even a consultation. If they are TDs or Senators already they are making a nice few bob as it is. Am I the only one who feels that we are been ripped off silly once again.


----------



## US (22 Feb 2003)

Taxpayer's money cannot be spent without an appropriation from Dail Eireann.  Hence there must have been a Dail vote approving this expenditure.

I agree that it is disgraceful.  As I understand it. members of local authorities are not paid a salary, but receive an allowance for (unvouched) expenses.  If they had a salary, there might be a case for a termination payment by analogy with a redundant worker, but not in respect of expenses.  When they are no longer councillors they will no longer incure the "expenses" for which they were supposedly being reimbursed, so they are at no loss.  So why should they get any compensation?


----------



## Elcato (27 Jun 2003)

I see the Green party at least are making an attempt to make a stand on this. Unfortunately they are still 'considering' taking the money because it would be an 'unfair advantage of election expenses' by the other potential TDs. I note no-one else is taking any stand. No wonder we dont really care about who's in office. They all do it for the money in the end.


----------



## rainyday (27 Jun 2003)

> They all do it for the money in the end.



While I understand (and partially share) the frustration around these issues, I really doubt if most of these people (of all parties) are in it for the money. 

The councillors expense allowance was not a huge amount (about £10k in punts if I recall correctly). Would you be willing to accept being on-call 24x7 for every residents association, NIMBY, and 'my bin wasn't collected again' phone call for £10k? Would you be prepared to be out 3-4 nights a week at residents & community meetings? Would you be prepared to fund an election campaign every 5 years to get your job back?

The ones who are in it for the money are the barristers, the doctors, the dentists & maybe even some of the IT pro's like me.


----------



## Elcato (30 Jun 2003)

Hi Rainyday - Agreed on your points below (oops I mean above) but my comment was not aimed at councillers but TDs. As soon as there's a few bob going principles go out the window.
BTW - You forgot to mention the perks, junkits etc.


----------



## daltonr (30 Jun 2003)

> I note no-one else is taking any stand. 

Look again.  At least one PD and one SF TD have announced the money will be going to Charity.

It is a disgrace though.  Keep an eye out for the TD's in
your constituency who pocket the money and remind them
at the next election.   Better still write to them now and
mention that you've noticed what they are doing.

-Rd


----------



## macnas (28 Jul 2003)

*golden handshakes for local pols.*

Am I being silly in assuming that no payment will be made to anyone until the constitutionality of the issue has been decided in the courts?


----------

